# Sticky  Please read



## poppy05

*************************

Moderation on FF is undertaken by a team of volunteers, not every board has volunteers assigned & of those that do, 
you may find your volunteer away on a hiatus/holiday.
Therefore we ask _each member_ to be aware of posts or threads that may require the attention of a volunteer or manager.

If you see a post you feel is in need of attention or is inappropriate.
Please use the "*report to moderator*" function and let us deal with it.

*************************


----------



## NinaFina

So glad this group exists! I have somewhere safe to vent! Where nobody will look at me like im being too emotional! Where nobody will tell me off for being too much! Where nobody will say "so and so got pregnant, just keep
Trying, are you doing ovulation kits" 

Omg, i have friends who message me saying have u bought an OV kit? R u testing? Have u gone to the shop to get some? will u promise? 
Ahhhhhhhhhhhh. 

6 days after my lap, my mum asked, when are you allowed To have sex?  

Like seriously??! give a girl a mental break. At the same time, dont leave me alone to feel horrible. Just be there! Be empathetic! But dont tell me what to do! Because i have a constant internal dialogue going on about what i should do, ov kits, dont stress... Eat well..
Folic acid.. Cut down work... Dont stress hubby out.. Ensure regular deeds..ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.  

Please god, let it happen just so i can breathe a big sigh of relief that i dont have to have
Ivf or iui because i dont know if i can
Cope and quite frankly i dont know if Husband will cope with anymore mood swings!!!!!! 

So broody. Love my nephew. LOVE him. Want one just like his cute little cute face


----------

